# Specials > Testing Ground >  Avatar not working

## William

I want my avatar back i used to have it then it went for some reason i tried doing it again but it's not working any ideas what's up?

it's 80 x 80 so it's the right size
an it's 3.47 KB so that's ok to aint it?

But still no joy

----------


## upolian

:: the voices arent talking to you anymore  ::

----------


## cuddlepop

As you can see on the forum a few of us  just have red crosses where ours use to be.
Something to do with the upgrade of the site. ::

----------


## poppett

I still haven`t got my box of sweeties back.... boo hoo.

----------


## William

> As you can see on the forum a few of us just have red crosses where ours use to be.
> Something to do with the upgrade of the site.


Aww yeah mine was like that to till i tried to fix it now it's all gone.

Why hasn't some one sorted it? theres a few people with just the wee crosses now

----------


## upolian

crosses are for the people who are bad

----------


## cuddlepop

> crosses are for the people who are bad


Nah,we,re just another Org clique. :Wink:

----------


## arana negra

::   you used that bad word cuddlepop  :Grin:

----------


## laguna2

I thought that the little crosses were kisses for the good folk on the org  ::

----------


## William

Yis lol it's workin again :P

----------


## Reaper

> Yis lol it's workin again :P


lucky you!

i can`t even get one for some reason |(

----------


## Bobinovich

You have to wait until you reach Orger status to be able to have an avatar.  This can be attained through a combination of posts and length of membership - see here for the current levels and happy posting!

----------


## Invisible

if you need help to re-size your avatar - http://www.resize.it/ - worked for me

----------


## cuddlepop

> if you need help to re-size your avatar - http://www.resize.it/ - worked for me


 
Thanks will try that later. :Grin:

----------


## poppett

Got my sweeties back............thanks to Bobinovich and some remote technology.

----------


## upolian

> Nah,we,re just another Org clique.


the bad people  :Wink:

----------


## Niall Fernie

The image processing system has now been sorted on our new server so hopefully all avatar related problems are now fixed.

Animated avatars will still have to be within the set limits before they are uploaded otherwise the animation will be broken.

----------


## cuddlepop

Brilliant I feel fully dressed now. ::

----------


## poppett

That`s more like it CP.   It wasn`t the same without your feathers!

----------

